# Live Munch/Leinsdorf/Monteux BSO Discs!



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hear the Boston Symphony Orchestra LIVE in their absolute 1950's and 1960's prime under Charles Munch, Erich Leinsdorf, and Pierre Monteux! Fabulous transfers! Just go to ebay and type in the particular conductors last name followed by the word LIVE, and all the goodies will appear, including twelve discs with Munch!


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

*Available Again!*

The Live BSO discs have made available again on ebay! Positively astouding playing! US orchestras just don't sound like this anymore! Just search for Munch Live, Leinsdorf Live etc in the ebay search engine.


----------

